# Add image in PPT using C# .net



## Rome12 (Jul 29, 2009)

I am creating a ppt in c# .net .In the PPT I am using office interop api to create the ppt. I am able to create the ppt. I want to insert an image in the ppt. Insert image is working but if the image contains gradient, the application hangs at "Shapes.AddPicture()" functions. I passed the parameter correctly. I am attaching a sample image.
I am able to add the attached image (3_1.jpg - second image) in the ppt but if i change the image to the attached image (3.jpg - first image), it does not work. Can anyone give me and idea?


----------



## Ahsan_1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Are you that not other image is being displayed on there which is getting pasted on the current image?
It could be painting on that image..?
have a look through your code.....
hope this helps
regards


----------

